# Citronella stopped breeding



## goncalo (Jun 28, 2010)

I have a trio of Citronellas 1.2 and they are almost 2 years old, i have seen the male calling for a couple of months and got 3-4 egg clutchs of 3-4 eggs each but none fertile, since last month the male stopped calling and i didnt get anymore clutches.

I have done a minor change on their viv, i just put some moss on floor and added some leaves, the rest is just the same, so i doubt thats what made him stop calling and breeding.

Should i separate one of the females to see the results ? or should i go them into a dry season ?

their viv, its a bit dark since the photo was taken during night.


----------



## Snuggs (Aug 28, 2013)

It could be the change in habitat may have caused a little stress. I would also keep a close eye on the females. Female tincs can get very aggressive towards each other when it comes to males and breeding. I've witnessed it first hand with my cobalts. Once the females started the "wrestling" the egg laying stopped. I separated immediately and about a week later they picked it back up again. Hope this helps and best of luck!


----------



## Lance (Sep 8, 2008)

When I had my Cit Pair I noticed that they would stop breeding for me from late spring to fall, and all through the winter months to Spring I would have clutches weekly of 6-10 eggs.


----------



## goncalo (Jun 28, 2010)

Snuggs said:


> It could be the change in habitat may have caused a little stress. I would also keep a close eye on the females. Female tincs can get very aggressive towards each other when it comes to males and breeding. I've witnessed it first hand with my cobalts. Once the females started the "wrestling" the egg laying stopped. I separated immediately and about a week later they picked it back up again. Hope this helps and best of luck!


Maybe but it has been a month since i changed it. Till now i havent noticed any wrestling behaviour on both females althought i am not always checking for them. I will keep and eye on that and maybe i will just separate one of the females to see what i get.
One thing i noticed is that now they are hidding more than before, the plants grow a bit bigger now maybe that the reason.


----------



## goncalo (Jun 28, 2010)

Lance said:


> When I had my Cit Pair I noticed that they would stop breeding for me from late spring to fall, and all through the winter months to Spring I would have clutches weekly of 6-10 eggs.


Mines did the same, male called all winter and when i thought they would breed more often, spring months, since the dendrobates i kept did that, they stopped.


----------



## goncalo (Jun 28, 2010)

i have seen the male calling again, what you suggest ? separate of the females ?


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

goncalo said:


> i have seen the male calling again, what you suggest ? separate of the females ?


My suggestion would be just to keep doing what you're doing and "wait and see" They will figure it out eventually.

If you separate the females and decide to reunite them you could get some serious aggression. Right now, you have a nice trio. Just a heads up.


----------



## goncalo (Jun 28, 2010)

frogfreak said:


> My suggestion would be just to keep doing what you're doing and "wait and see" They will figure it out eventually.
> 
> If you separate the females and decide to reunite them you could get some serious aggression. Right now, you have a nice trio. Just a heads up.


ok thanks =) i will keep updating ...


----------



## goncalo (Jun 28, 2010)

I´m getting some eggs but all of them end with the same problem, the eggs after 1-2 days seem to "explode" and lose their round shape, they dont even start to develop i presume this is because they are not fertile ?


----------



## Alexmenke92 (Nov 19, 2013)

I have the same issue but not the same type of frog. Regardless, I believe it is a common thing. 


Sent from my RM-893_nam_tmous_201 using Tapatalk


----------



## toadlicker00 (Feb 14, 2013)

Whats kind of vitamins do you use and how often?


----------



## goncalo (Jun 28, 2010)

toadlicker00 said:


> Whats kind of vitamins do you use and how often?


I use repashy calcium plus in each feed and vitamin a once per month.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

goncalo said:


> i presume this is because they are not fertile ?


I believe so. But, on the bright side they're trying to breed now.


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

My suggestion would be to practice patience. It is not uncommon for newly breeding frogs to throw some bad clutches before they start laying good clutches. Their environment, food and supplements could all be perfect and they're still going to throw some bad clutches. Give them some time to get it right before you start making changes.


----------



## goncalo (Jun 28, 2010)

nburns said:


> My suggestion would be to practice patience. It is not uncommon for newly breeding frogs to throw some bad clutches before they start laying good clutches. Their environment, food and supplements could all be perfect and they're still going to throw some bad clutches. Give them some time to get it right before you start making changes.


ok i will do it. I ahve experienced this with anthonyi and auratus blue but after 1-2 bad clutches all started to go well, citronellas i had like 8-9 clutches all bad no egg is viable till now but still i will wait.


----------



## goncalo (Jun 28, 2010)

I got some eggs and this time i took a pic to show here, this is the day after the eggs were layied, this always happens with citronella eggs :

https://flic.kr/p/p8yNzT

https://flic.kr/p/p8yNov

Any ideas ?


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Are you removing the eggs as soon as you see them? You need to leave them in there for a couple days to ensure that the male fertilizes them. They look like they weren't fertilized to me. Maybe the male is sterile.


----------



## goncalo (Jun 28, 2010)

mongo77 said:


> Are you removing the eggs as soon as you see them? You need to leave them in there for a couple days to ensure that the male fertilizes them. They look like they weren't fertilized to me. Maybe the male is sterile.


I have tried both, leaving the eggs there and removing after layied both cases the results are the same.


----------



## Kerrek (Jul 11, 2013)

I have a pair of citronellas that laid eggs two weeks after I got them. I ended up with two froglets they haven't bred since almost a year. Every other tinc I have is breeding like crazy but the citronellas nothing.


----------



## goncalo (Jun 28, 2010)

Kerrek said:


> I have a pair of citronellas that laid eggs two weeks after I got them. I ended up with two froglets they haven't bred since almost a year. Every other tinc I have is breeding like crazy but the citronellas nothing.


Yes that happens to mine too, i have had auratus blue and e.anthonyi that when breeding seasons started i always got regular clutches with citronellas sometimes 1 per month or 1 in 2 month, mine dont have regular clutches too.


----------

